# Cheap fake wounds...



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Twisted,heres another one to add to your book of inexpensive ideas.I got this out of a theatrical makeup book years ago.
items needed1)box of clear Knox gelatin
(1)bottle of spirit gum
(2-4 pieces of grapes or whole grapes)depending on the effect that you want
(1)small bottle of liquid latex


Mix 3 packs of Knox gelatin in about 1/3 cup of warm water and mix it until it becomes a paste
Apply spirit gum to the area that you want to make the wound at.
Add(1)grape in the mold and squash it,add a little more mix into the "wound"
Apply a covering of latex,let dry and paint(using black,red,blue and yellow tempra paint)

I've used this technique for years and it looks GROSS!Especailly when you apply it to your face and when it half way dries you can mold the paste even more.

rod spain


----------



## whynotgrrl666 (Oct 13, 2003)

im sorry rod, im not sure of the grape and mold part? re-word for the dumb girl por favor? i just started playing around with my injury stack(cinema secrets) like a big kid. i like it! the purple and yellow are great! i look like i took a beating! " what do you tell a woman with two black eyes? nuthin youve told her twice already!"--amy

the world is a vampyr


----------



## miccostumes (Apr 20, 2011)

actually you can make fake wounds yourself, really simple, just check the tutorial below :









http://www.miccostumes.com/blog/how-to-make-fake-wounds-for-cosplay-scars-and-scratches/


----------

